

Autism and Agile Software Development; pt 2 - scottshea
http://asdjobsink.blogspot.com/2011/06/aspergers-asd-agile-customers.html

======
lucian1900
There's a guy with Asperger's syndrome where I work. He's rather normal, if
you weren't told you'd find a hard time deciding if he's just a geek or has a
medical issue.

The problem is that the lead dev has decided this guy can only do "general",
"abstract" code, and is pushing him to do so. But having talked with him, he'd
be just fine writing specific, to-be-rewritten code like the rest of us. He
only has a distate towards unclean code, not unlike mine.

~~~
scottshea
That is horrible. I imagine he has a hard time being assertive with the dev
lead too.

------
olsonjeffery
This is a great series. I'd recommend anyone who doesn't consider themself an
agile veteran (And many of the people I've met who do) read and understand
these blog posts. If anything, they do a superb job of providing a low-level
primer on the "tactical" experience of coping with an Agile workplace,
specifically how it differs from more, historically, orthodox shops.

Additionally, they provide some keen observations on how to sniff out frauds
when interviewing with a prospective employer who claims to be Agile (which is
quite fashionable, as the author notes)

